# SOS config. reseau WIFI numericable impossible



## jett77 (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir le tout nouveau macbook 2,4Ghz (Alu) c'est mon premier mac donc je n'y connait vraiment rien et je ne connais pas quel est la version de  l OS (MAC OS X?????)

Voici mon problème :

Je souhaiterai me connecter a internet en wifi via mon modem routeur numericable netgear CBVG834G ( qui normalement marche correctement puisque j'ai un autre Pc portable et mon iphone qui s'y connecte)

J'ouvre la fentre reseau 
je selectionne mon reseau NUMERICABLE-8730
je rentre ma cle WEP 
et je met oK

et la sa me met "la connexion a echoue":hein:

je precise que je suis sur de ma cle WEP 
et que la carte wifi airport est activé 
et que le fitrage MAC sur mon routeur est desactivé 
et que je n'est rien installé sur l ordi ( jamais utilise les cd fournis) 
et que je n'ai pas essayer en Ethernet 

je pense que c'est un probleme de DNS ou d'utilisateur 


merci beaucoup pour votre aide un novice du mac


----------



## schwebb (18 Décembre 2008)

Hello,

Avant autre chose, essaie un truc qui marche parfois: fais un copié-collé de ta clé wep, au lieu de l'entrer en tapant.



EDIT: à mon avis, on va se faire téléporter bientôt...

Comme tu dis&#8230;


----------



## Ordha (18 Décembre 2008)

Question : Si c'est une clé WEP hexadécimale, es-tu sûr de l'avoir bien précisé en rentrant ta clé ?


----------



## jett77 (18 Décembre 2008)

C'est quoi une clé hexadecimal? ma clé wep c est 4chiffres 1lettre 4chiffres et 1 lettre soit 10 caractéres.

J'ai essayer en hexa sa me met 0x devant et toujours "connexion a echoué"


----------



## schwebb (18 Décembre 2008)

jett77 a dit:


> C'est quoi une clé hexadecimal? ma clé wep c est 4chiffres 1lettre 4chiffres et 1 lettre soit 10 caractéres.
> 
> J'ai essayer en hexa sa me met 0x devant et toujours "connexion a echoué"



Donc c'est pas une hexadécimale.


----------



## zirko (18 Décembre 2008)

J'ai eu le même soucis que toi.

Pour que ça marche il m'a suffit de modifier le canal wifi.


----------



## jett77 (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir merci pour ces conseils  mais j 'ai changer de canal sur mon routeur et rien (de canal 6 a 1) 

voici le type de cle wep : Cryptage 128 bits WEP (Wired Equivalent Privacy)

le message exact du mac est " echec de la connexion "


----------



## jett77 (18 Décembre 2008)

merci a tous 
j'ai trouver 
j'été sur que cela ne venait pas du mac j'ai donc chercher sans les paramètre de mon routeur est en fait il genere un cle wep a partir des chiffre et lettre que j 'écrit 
bref un gros bordel ce routeur netgear numericable avec une interface de m**** 
vive MAC lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gash (21 Mars 2009)

bjr je viens d'acquérir un mac et j'ai les memes souci ke tu as eu pour la connection internet sans fil
je suis chez numéricable et g un NETGEAR CBVG834G et il m'est impossible d'avoir une connexion sans fil via,
j'ai suivi la procédure décrite sur le site de numéricable, j'ai suivi vos conseil sur le forum..mais rien de rien
en fait on a eu exactement le meme souci, tu l'a résolu mais j'ai pas vraiment compris comment tu ty es pris
donc si vous pourriez m'aider...merci


----------

